# Putting the car on a lift. Ya? or Nay?



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it okay to put the car in the air while my exhaust gets fixed? Should I empty the bags or keep them filled when its up?


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

air out onto the lift. suggested that bags are empty while the car is on the lift.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought you always wanted to have air in the bags so that the bags dont tear apart when it gets lifted?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

you dont need to completely empty them just drop the pressure down on them to like 20


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks guys :thumbup:

I remember reading something a while back about just couldn't remember if it was okay or not.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Awesome. Thanks guys :thumbup:
> 
> I remember reading something a while back about just couldn't remember if it was okay or not.


depending on what car you have make sure your rear bags can hold the rear beam (if you have a rear beam)


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

I always leave the air in my bags when i lift the car.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

AlexsVR6 said:


> I always leave the air in my bags when i lift the car.


Well it's not good for your suspension...especially with air struts (versus BOC)


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

can you explain why its not good?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

there is high risk, of the bag over extending.

go push on a door, and have someone open it and see what happens to you


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

And on struts like the bagyards, they require the weight of the car on the perches to keep them sealed. It's possible to blow and damage the seals if you're running pressure when the suspension is in the air at full droop.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

glad i stopped in here never knew that about bags before


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Whenever I jack up the rear of my car I jack it up on the beam... MK4 ****ty rear beam FTW? :screwy:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i never knew this. and i've done them both, depending on my eagerness. :thumbup: this is a good tip!


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Air up to fit lift arms under skirts.
air out onto lift :thumbup:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

I may not be understanding this concept or i may have missed it..but does this go for single floor jacks too? I'm going to be throwing my winter wheels on in a few weeks n i havent changed them with my bag set up yet so i dont wanna f**k anything up


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

what i usually do is air up the car to get the jack in place, once its solid under the car i let the air out, then jack it up, then lower the car with the jack until right before its going to get stuck, then air it back up. on a scissor lift, like stated above air it up, get the 4 arms in place , let the air out. depending on your rear bag setup when you take it off the lift, once the wheels are touching the ground make sure your rear bags are still seated properly before you air them up again. if its a drive on lift it doesnt really make a difference


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow. Glad I read this. I've done this bunches of times with out ever giving it any thought. Good to know for future reference. Door analogy makes sense. bags lift, not drop.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fwd = rear beam :thumbdown:

I usually jack up the car on the jack points put stands then put my widow maker under the rear beam just to keep the pressure off the bags.

Thanks guys! I'm glad I brought this up maybe I saved someone a blown bag eace:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

good thing i clicked on this thread.. luckily i've always kept about 20 psi in the bags, this is a good tip!


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

so to get this straight, regardless of how you want to lift the car, make sure taht the bags do have some air in them...right? like leaving it at riding height is ok?


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

no, let the air out when you lift it. just air it up so you can get the jack under the car. when you go to lift the car, air out the bag.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

I leave ~5-10psi in my rear Firestones to keep them in place.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

been on air ride for about 2 years and have never done any of this hahaha. car has been on the lift about 100 times and ive always left the air in the bags. Never once had a probklem:laugh:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

markfif said:


> no, let the air out when you lift it. just air it up so you can get the jack under the car. when you go to lift the car, air out the bag.


Did you miss the part where the bags may not be able to support the rear beam/wheels when fully aired out.

Leave some air in them, like just enough to get the jack under the car. I've done this since day 1 and have had 0 issues.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

this is good information :thumbup:


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

All depends on your setup. I had a BAD issue with my air over leaf on the lift:

Overextended, stretched the bag out and blew the ring off the mount.










Had to fix the issue by making some restraining straps, kind of like the guys with long travel 4x4 suspensions use. Made mine out of steel hardware and trailer ratchet straps:










Now when the car is lifted the straps take all the weight, no more overextended and no more blown bags!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

> what i usually do is air up the car to get the jack in place, once its solid under the car i let the air out, then jack it up, then lower the car with the jack until right before its going to get stuck, then air it back up. on a scissor lift, like stated above air it up, get the 4 arms in place , let the air out. depending on your rear bag setup when you take it off the lift, once the wheels are touching the ground make sure your rear bags are still seated properly before you air them up again. if its a drive on lift it doesnt really make a difference


exactly what I do.

SKIDMARK, that's an awesome idea :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

